# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Eυχάριστη επιστροφή.

## teo24

Σημερα γυρισα απο ενα διημερο που ειχα παει σ'εναν φιλο.Γυρισα κατα τις 8 τ'απογευμα και η πρωτη μου εννοια ηταν τα πουλια με την ζεστη που εκανε.Ανοιγω τα παραθυρα για να βγω στο μπαλκονι κι ακουω ενα μυστηριο τιτιβισμα που δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με τα καναρια μου.Τα κοιταω ολα ενα ενα να δω αν ειναι καλα και μολις φτανω στα επανω κλουβια διακρινω ενα σκουρο πραγμα να κινειται πισω απ το πιατο του κλουβιου.Αμαν λεω ποντικι,αμ δε ομως,ηταν ενα καρδερινοκαναρο και καθοταν και με κοιτουσε.Κλεινω αμεσως την πορτα της κατασκευης και σκεφτομουν τι να κανω.Παιρνω μια πετσετα και την πεταω γρηγορα προς το μερος του,τρομαρα μου ουτε σημαδι δεν εχω και πηγε παραδιπλα,ε λεω θα βαλω το χερι κι οτι γινει.Το επιασα χωρις καν να κουνηθει και το εβαλα σ'ενα κλουβι αμεσως,εβαλα τροφη και νερο κι επι ενα 10λεπτο δεν ελεγε να φυγει απ το νερο,ενω τροφη δεν πειραξε καθολου.Του εβρασα ενα αυγο γι αυριο αλλα μηπως θα επρεπε να του παρω κι αλλη τροφη? Η κατασκευη ειναι αυτη και ο μονος τροπος για να μπει ειναι το επανω μερος της πορτας που απο πανω της εχω ναυλον κομμενο σε λωριδες για να περναει μεσα ενα μεγαλο κλουβι που εχω.[IMG][/IMG]Αυριο φωτογραφιες του.

----------


## jk21

καπου το εσκασε και φυσικα εσκαγε απο διψα ! να του εχεις ενα καλο μιγμα για καναρινια χωρις ρουπσεν και να παρεις σχετικα συντομα ενα ακομη μιγμα πολυποικιλο σε σπορους για καρδερινες .οχι της verse που λεει για  european finches γιατι αυτο εχει τους βασικους .το αλλο μιγμα λοιπον να το δινεις καποιες φορες την εβδομαδα ή να το αναμιξεις 1 μερος απο αυτο με 2 μερη καναρινιου

αν και αυριο πινει πολυ νερο ,διελυσε λιγο almora plus απο φαρμακειο να παρει ηλεκτρολυτες και δωστου να φαει και λιγη μπανανα γιατι εχει αρκετο καλιο

----------


## cockatiel

χαχαχαχα ανεστιτο πρεπει να ηταν !!!!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Σημερα γυρισα απο ενα διημερο που ειχα παει σ'εναν φιλο.Γυρισα κατα τις 8 τ'απογευμα και η πρωτη μου εννοια ηταν τα πουλια με την ζεστη που εκανε.Ανοιγω τα παραθυρα για να βγω στο μπαλκονι κι ακουω ενα μυστηριο τιτιβισμα που δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με τα καναρια μου.Τα κοιταω ολα ενα ενα να δω αν ειναι καλα και μολις φτανω στα επανω κλουβια διακρινω ενα σκουρο πραγμα να κινειται πισω απ το πιατο του κλουβιου.Αμαν λεω ποντικι,αμ δε ομως,ηταν ενα καρδερινοκαναρο και καθοταν και με κοιτουσε.Κλεινω αμεσως την πορτα της κατασκευης και σκεφτομουν τι να κανω.Παιρνω μια πετσετα και την πεταω γρηγορα προς το μερος του,τρομαρα μου ουτε σημαδι δεν εχω και πηγε παραδιπλα,ε λεω θα βαλω το χερι κι οτι γινει.Το επιασα χωρις καν να κουνηθει και το εβαλα σ'ενα κλουβι αμεσως,εβαλα τροφη και νερο κι επι ενα 10λεπτο δεν ελεγε να φυγει απ το νερο,ενω τροφη δεν πειραξε καθολου.Του εβρασα ενα αυγο γι αυριο αλλα μηπως θα επρεπε να του παρω κι αλλη τροφη? Η κατασκευη ειναι αυτη και ο μονος τροπος για να μπει ειναι το επανω μερος της πορτας που απο πανω της εχω ναυλον κομμενο σε λωριδες για να περναει μεσα ενα μεγαλο κλουβι που εχω.[IMG][/IMG]Αυριο φωτογραφιες του.



Θεοδωρή, ανέβασε μια φώτο του μουσαφίρη να τον δούμε..  :Happy0064:

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι Θοδωρη!! καλως το δεχτηκες!! ανεβασε μας και μια φωτογραφια  να το δουμε.

----------


## orion

να το προσέχεις... είναι αρσενικό  ή θηλυκό;;; βάλε καμια φώτο να το δούμε

----------


## teo24

Αρσενικο η θυληκο δεν γνωριζω τι ειναι.....Εφαγε φυτρα,αυγο βραστο και ειναι γενικα ηρεμο.Τα δικα μου οταν βαζω  βγαζω την ποτιστρα χτυπιουνται ασταματητα.Αυτο παλι καθεται και κοντα μου αλλα δεν αντιδρα και καθολου.

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sarpijk

Δειχνει θηλυκο.Καποιος το αφησε ελευθερο το πιθανοτερο.

----------


## orion

θα συμφωνήσω με τον sparpijk... μάλλον θηλυκό αν και θέλουμε και φώτο από μπροστά...

----------


## PAIANAS

Σωστός ο Στέφανος ..δεν διέφυγε ...μάλλον αφέθηκε από ασυνείδητο εκτροφέα και μετά την πείνα και την εξάντληση ήρθε να κολλήσει σε όποιο κλουβί βρήκε διαθέσιμο .

----------


## cockatiel

θυληκο μαλλον

----------


## jk21

το γνωστο θεμα με τους λατρεις των υβριδιων .... οσο αυτα τους κανουν το χατηρι να ειναι αρσενικα .αλλιως .... (οι περισσοτεροι ,οχι ολοι!!! )

----------


## teo24

Εμενα να ειναι καλα με νοιαζει το πουλακι κι ας ειναι οτι θελει.Τωρα γι'αυτους που το μυαλο τους ειναι σαν κουκουτσι ας μην τους πιανουμε στο στομα μας,δεν αξιζει ουτε σαλιο να χαλαμε.Ευχομαι τουλαχιστον να του προσφερω μια ευχαριστη διαμονη.Αυριο λεω να το πιασω αλλη μια φορα να του κοψω τα νυχια που ειναι μεγαλα και να το βαλω σε μια ζευγαρωστρα που εχω αδεια.

----------


## PAIANAS

Tεό ,φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεις ότι δεν αναπαράγεται και κάνει μόνο για χρέη παραμάνας ...του να σε ρωτήσω αν έχει δαχτυλίδι στο πόδι μάλλον είναι άνευ ουσίας ,αφού αυτός που το έφησε δεν θα άφηνε πάνω του την ''ταυτότητα'' του ...
όπως και να'χει ,μπράβο σου που σκέφτεσαι και λειτουργείς -ακόμη - συναισθηματικά ...

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη αν ειναι θηλυκο θα γινει σιγουρα οχι μονο παραμανα αλλα μια καλη παραμανα αν ποτε σου χρειαστει !

εγω οσο θα χω δυναμη και σαλιο ,παντα θα περιμενω καποιον να αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο !

----------


## teo24

> tεό ,φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεις ότι δεν αναπαράγεται και κάνει μόνο για χρέη παραμάνας ...του να σε ρωτήσω αν έχει δαχτυλίδι στο πόδι μάλλον είναι άνευ ουσίας ,αφού αυτός που το έφησε δεν θα άφηνε πάνω του την ''ταυτότητα'' του ...
> όπως και να'χει ,μπράβο σου που σκέφτεσαι και λειτουργείς -ακόμη - συναισθηματικά ...


σ'ευχαριστω νικο.oπως καλα ειπες δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι.εχω ακουσει οτι καποια η ολα δεν ξερω τα υβριδια ειναι ''στειρα'' να το πω αλλα οπως ειπα δεν με πειραζει.μαλλον αλλος ειχε τετοιο προβλημα.τωρα που το εφερε η κουβεντα,αυτα δεν κανουν ουτε αυγα η κανουν αλλα ασπορα?συγνωμη αν ρωταω βλακειες αλλα πραγματικα δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## teo24

> Θοδωρη αν ειναι θηλυκο θα γινει σιγουρα οχι μονο παραμανα αλλα μια καλη παραμανα αν ποτε σου χρειαστει !
> 
> εγω οσο θα χω δυναμη και σαλιο ,παντα θα περιμενω καποιον να αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο !


Αναγνωριζω κι εκτιμαω αφανταστα ολο αυτο τον αγωνα που κανεις Δημητρη.Μην νομιζεις οτι κι εγω γεννηθηκα με αυτο το σκεπτικο,κατα τις αιχμαλωσιας κι αλλα τετοια,μπορει να εχω επιρεαστει λιγο κι απ τα γραφωμενα σου τοσα χρονια κι απο το pb.Kανω κι εγω κατι τετοιες κινησεις με ατομα σε πιο κλειστο μου κυκλο.

----------


## jk21

ουτε εγω γεννηθηκα ετσι ! σε ολους υπαρχουν καποια σταυροδρομια στη ζωη τους και παντα η ελευθερια επιλογης !

----------


## small676

Τα υβρίδια ζευγαρώνουν , κάνουν αυγά αλλά είναι άσπορα . Έχουν την συμπεριφορά όλων των άλλων ένσπορων και αν είναι θυληκό θα σου χρειαστεί σίγουρα.

----------


## teo24

Το παρατηρω τωρα που κοιμαται και βλεπω οτι σχεδον καθε 10 δευτερολεπτα ακουγεται σαν να χτυπαει για μια στιμη το ραμφος και κουνιεται λες κι εχει λοξυγκα.Το παρατηρω αρκετη ωρα.Μηπως πρεπει να του κανω καποια προληπτικη θεραπεια η κι ακομα καλυτερα να το απομακρυνω απ τα δικα μου?Το εχω στον απο κατω οροφο της κατασκευης μου μονο του σε διπλη ζευγαρωστρα.Την μερα ειναι δραστηριο αρκετα,τρωει,πινει,κανει μπανιο κι οταν παω κοντα και του μιλαω κανει και καποιες φωνουλες.Περιμενω γνωμες πως και πως.Φοβαμαι και για τα δικα μου για οσο ηταν εδω πριν ερθω και το βρω.

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη με οτι συμφωνα με οσα ακουγονταν πριν 1 -2 χρονια ,οδηγουσε το μυαλο ολονων σε ακαρεα ,δεν μπορω να απαντησω αντικειμενικα .ειμαι προκατελλημενος εναντιον της θεσης οτι οποτε ακουμε τσακ τσακ απο το ραμφος ενος πουλιου χωρις να εχει σπορους ,ειναι ντε και καλα ακαρεα .περισσοτερο με ανησυχει το κουνημα που λες (οχι απαραιτητα για ακαρεα ) παρα το τσακ τσακ ....

να το παραατηρησεις μερικες μερες και νυχτες σε κλουβι καπως μακρια απο τα αλλα και βλεπεις ... γνωμη μου

----------


## teo24

Σ'ευχαριστω Δημητρη.Θα καν μια προχειρη κατασκευη με σιτα και θα το βαλω στην αλλη ακρη του μπαλκονιου και θα το παρατηρω.Κανει ενα ελαφρυ σηκωμα και προς τα πισω το κορμι του,χωρις να ξυπναει και να βγαζει το κεφαλι απο μεσα.

----------


## teo24

Τωρα τελειωσα με την σιτα και οση ωρα το ειχα κοντα μου το εβλεπα οτι μετα απο καθε τσιου τσιου αφηνε γι αρκετη ωρα ανοιχτο το ραμφος.Αυτο το εκανε συνεχεια.2 φωτο απο μπροστα(οσο καλυτερα γινοταν)που μου ειχατε πει για να δειτε αν ειναι κοριτσι.
[IMG] Shot at 2012-07-18[/IMG][IMG] Shot at 2012-07-18[/IMG]

----------


## teo24



----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω την τυφλα μου απο καρδερινοκαναρα (δεν θελω να μαθω ! ) αλλα αυτη η γλυκεια φατσουλα μονο γυναικα μπορει να ειναι .και το στησιμο των ποδιων επισης αυτο δειχνει

----------


## Ηρακλής

χαχαχαχ και εγω με το που ιδία την φώτο αυτο σκευτικα που είπε και ο jk, οι μια τόσο όμορφη φατσουλα mono γυναίκα θα μπορούσε να είναι  ::

----------


## teo24

Καλημερα στην παρεα.Εχθες ειχε λιγη δροσια κι εκατσα αρκετα στο μπαλκονι κι ετσι την παρατηρησα αρκετα στον υπνο της.Καθε 10 με 15 δευτερολεπτα κανει αυτο το τιναγμα σαν να εχει λοξυγγα και αστραπιαια κατεβαζει το αλλο ποδι κατω και το μαζευει  αλλα δεν παει ποτε στο κλαδι,φευγει στο κενο.Απ οτι καταλαβα ο θορυβος που ακουγα νομιζω οτι προερχεται απ το ηδη κατεβασμενο ποδι που ανοιγει και κλεινει τα δαχτυλα εκεινη την ωρα.Δεν ξυπναει,δεν βαριανασαινει ουτε κουναει την ουρα πανω κατω και ολη την μερα ειναι υπερβολικα δραστηρια και μολις με δει αρχιζει και τα τιτιβισματα.Παει πουθενα το μυαλο σας?

----------


## jk21

.... γιατι αραγε να το κανει μονο νυχτα; με προβληματιζει

----------


## teo24

Ελα μου ντε,ενω την μερα πηδαει σαν το διαολο και φαινεται υγιεστατη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Πολυ ομορφο !
Μπραβο για την πραξη σου να το υιοθετισεις!!
Να σου ζησει !!!

----------


## teo24

Σ'ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη...

----------


## Gardelius

Μπραβο Τεό!!!! Φιλαρακι σορρυ δεν ειχα δει το θεμα σου,....να την χαιρεσαι  την κουκλιτσα!!!!!

----------


## saxo_29

Αντε Θοδωρη....αρχησε η "τυχερη περιοδος"....με το καλο να υποδεχτεις και οτι αλλο περιμενεις..

----------


## Deimitori

Είναι γλυκύτατη! Να σου ζήσει!

----------

